# I liek Squirtles vs MWPuppire (ref: Negrek)



## Negrek (Dec 1, 2017)

[size=+2]*I liek Squirtles vs MWPuppire*[/size]

*Format:* 4 vs 4 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week
*Damage Cap:* 33.33%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, 10 Chills, Direct Recoveries
*Arena Description:* (Taken from Altered Origin)
The oubliette is a tiny, cramped room sunk into the floor, buried far beneath even the castle's foundations. It's about six feet wide, eight feet long and eight feet high, so only small- to medium-sized Pokémon can fit inside. The entire room is made of heavy, indestructible stone—none of it can be dislodged or moved for things like Rock Slide or Dig, and there's nothing to shake if Earthquake is used. There is also no water or sand or anything like that available for use in moves like Surf or Sand Tomb, and all weather moves will fail because the sky is completely inaccessible. There are no doors or windows, the only way in and out being the long, slick and narrow tunnel leading up about 30 feet up to the dungeon above. (And the steel trap door is locked from the outside.) The only light comes from a single torch, flickering weakly in the room's north wall; the arena is quite dim already, so I would advise against putting it out unless you want to risk bumping into stone walls in total darkness.

And good luck dodging attacks, flying around or building up speed—the tight, uncomfortable space makes anything more than hopping around and swinging some moderate punches understandably difficult. Anything larger than a Pichu is going to need to rethink the range and execution of many of its attacks. Only one way in, no way out and no room to run away... can you survive a battle in the oubliette with your sanity intact?
*Additional Rules:* Pokémon can't be fully evolved.

*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Marty* the male Blitzle <Lightning Rod> @ Eviolite
 *Master Fuzzwicking Plant XIV* the male Hoppip <Leaf Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Spooky Plate
 *Panchillo Villagrán* the male Lotad <Rain Dish> @ Water Stone
 *Von Chosais* the male Chespin <Bulletproof>
 *Biirup* the male Chinchou <Volt Absorb>
 *Poncho* the female Piplup <Defiant>
 *Emilia Shineheart* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Bright Powder
 *Brinka* the female Azurill <Huge Power> @ Leftovers
 *Odyssea* the female Popplio <Liquid Voice>


*MWPuppire's active squad*

 *Shinx* the male Shinx <Intimidate>
 *Treecko* the male Treecko <Overgrow>
 *Abra* the male Abra <Inner Focus>
 *Poochyena* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Seedot* the male Seedot <Early Bird>
 *Starly* the male Starly <Keen Eye>
 *Ralts* the male Ralts <Trace>
 *Gastly* the male Gastly <Levitate>
 *Taillow* the male Taillow <Guts>

1. MWPuppire sends out
2. I liek Squirtles sends out and attacks
3. MWPuppire attacks


----------



## MWPuppire (Dec 2, 2017)

I send out Shinx.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 4, 2017)

I think I'm sending out *Biirup*.

Let's see if I still remember how to do this. :P

Kick it off with a *Confuse Ray*. After that, do a couple *Scalds*. If he Protects, use *Aqua Ring* and postpone your attack until the next one. If he's behind a sub, keep using Scald.

*Confuse Ray/Aqua Ring~Scald/Confuse Ray/Aqua Ring~Scald/Confuse Ray/Aqua Ring*


----------



## MWPuppire (Dec 5, 2017)

Use Protect to kick it off, then use Signal Beam to try to confuse it, and, if it is confused, use Crunch, otherwise use Swagger.

*Protect~Signal Beam~Crunch/Swagger*


----------



## Negrek (Dec 12, 2017)

The oubliette: once a place for unwilling prisoners, now one sought out by trainers wanting to try an unusual battling experience (or perhaps just overly-aggressive history buffs). Most people wouldn't actually want to kneel in a dark, slimy stone corridor yelling orders in at their cramped and unhappy pokémon, but "most people" apparently doesn't include MWPuppire or I liek Squirtles, who by mutual agreement have made this miserable hole in the ground their battlefield for today.

Biirup isn't totally on board with this decision himself. There's no water around for the chinchou to utilize, and the rough stones are uncomfortable under his fins. At least his antennae give a bit of extra warm, familiar light to a place that would otherwise be oppressively gloomy-dim.

Shinx appears to share none of his opponent's reservations. Sure, there isn't a lot of room to run around, but this is his first battle! It's gonna be great! _He's_ gonna be great. Shinx gives Biirup a wide and toothy smile, inviting the fish to share in his excitement.

Biirup's lures swing back and forth as he fidgets, casting long, yawing shadows around the walls. Once again he looks for some way out of the tiny, cramped space; he _really_ doesn't want to be trapped with a shinx that smiles like that.

*Round One*​
*I liek Squirtles (OOOO)*

Biirup (M) <Volt Absorb>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- Feeling rather cramped. -1 Attack

*MWPuppire (OOOO)*

Shinx (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- Ready for battle!

The battle begins with Shinx doing nothing at all, or at least appearing to. The electric-type freezes in place, the air around him acquiring a faint haze of energy as he puts up a protect shield. Biirup, watching closely, recognizes the signs and knows there's no point trying to attack. Instead the chinchou blows out a long stream of water that coils and doubles back on itself, expertly guided by Biirup's elemental mastery to form a ring of water that constantly sloshes around him, keeping his skin wonderfully cool and moist.

Shinx's tail lashes in irritation, and he lets his protect drop, ready to go on the offensive. Biirup's ready for him, though, his antennae sparking and flickering strobe-like and casting weird dancing, multicolored lights over the stones of the oubliette. Shinx growls, disoriented, and tries to blink drifting afterimages out of his vision. After a few seconds he manages to summon up a signal beam despite his discomfort, his tail standing straight up and its star-shaped tip glowing red and blue before releasing a thick column of light at Biirup. The chinchou flinches when the signal beam hits, not badly injured but for a moment confused, just like Shinx.

The spell of disorientation passes swiftly, though, and Biirup spews a scalding jet of water at Shinx. The electric-type yowls--it's _water_, and it's _hot_, and it _hurts_! Not to mention that he's still feeling dazed and, overall, kind of odd, from that confuse ray Biirup unleashed. Shinx is determined to get that fish confused, though, and so concentrates mightily on his steps as he traces a swaggering walk for showing off to Biirup.

Unfortunately, the oubliette doesn't leave a lot of space for sashaying--after just two steps, Shinx finds himself right up against a wall; he can turn and walk three steps back, but his swaggering is just a _little_ curtailed. Biirup gets the gist of what he's going for, though, and is incensed despite himself. The nerve of that guy, acting like he's all that when he's clearly the worse off. And trotting around after taking a confuse ray full in the face, how does he do that? It's a question that's going to be particularly important to the chinchou in the near future, as his distraction could easily hinder him as much as Shinx's poor coordination does him.

*I liek Squirtles (OOOO)*

Biirup (M) <Volt Absorb>
Health: 98%
Energy: 88%
- Practically green with envy. Surrounded by an aqua ring. Confused (severe). +1 Attack

*MWPuppire (OOOO)*

Shinx (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 88%
Energy: 91%
- A little embarrassed, but glad his attack worked anyway. Confused (moderate).

*Final Notes*
- The chance of Shinx's swagger working was reduced because there isn't much room for him to swagger around in.
- MWPuppire attacks first next round.



Spoiler: calcs



ILS' pokémon: Biirup the male Chinchou <Volt Absorb>
Speed: 67
Stats: +1 SAttk/SDef, -1 Attk/Def

MWPuppire's pokémon:  Shinx the male Shinx <Intimidate>
Speed: 45
Stats: +1 Attk, -1 Def, -1 SDef

Order: Biirup ~ Shinx

-- Begin Round One --

Shinx's command: protect
Energy:
Base 2%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Biirup's command: aqua ring
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: aqua ring in place

-- Action One Results --

Biirup
100
96

Shinx
100
98

-- Begin Action Two --

Biirup's command: confuse ray
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: confuse

Shinx's command: signal beam
!confusion check: 50%
Roll: 13
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 17
no crit
Damage:
Pow 75 -> base 7.5% - 2% stat = 5% damage
!extra effect: confuse (10%)
Roll: 4
no effect

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Two Results --

Biirup
97
92

Shinx
100
94

-- Begin Action Three --

Biirup's command: scald
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% STAB + 2% stat = 12% damage
!extra effect: brn (30)
Roll: 19
!brn

Shinx's command: swagger
!confusion check: 35%
Roll: 14
Energy:
Base 3%
Acc:
Base 85% - 15% arena = 70% 
Roll: 19
		HIT!
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: attkup x2, confuse

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Three Results --

Biirup
98
88

Shinx
88
91


----------



## MWPuppire (Dec 15, 2017)

*Crunch~Protect~Crunch*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 19, 2017)

This is a pickle Let's try this:

*Soak~Chill~Shock Wave*

Also, stay in the Aqua Ring. I want you nice and healed.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 26, 2017)

*Round Two*​
*I liek Squirtles (OOOO)*

Biirup (M) <Volt Absorb>
Health: 98%
Energy: 88%
Commands: Soak ~ Chill ~ Shock Wave
- Practically green with envy. Surrounded by an aqua ring. Confused (severe). -1 Attack

*MWPuppire (OOOO)*

Shinx (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 88%
Energy: 91%
Commands: Crunch ~ Protect ~ Crunch
- A little embarrassed, but glad his attack worked anyway. Confused (moderate).

And, indeed, confusion catches up to Biirup almost immediately. The chinchou knows he's supposed to be using soak, he definitely recognizes the command, but his body doesn't seem to be entirely under his control. He wobbles, banging fins and antennae against the bricks as he he tries clumsily to aim. It's like the commands his brain's sending out get hopelessly scrambled by the time they reach his body.

Fortunately for Biirup, he never actually leaves the circle of his aqua ring, and Shinx isn't having any better luck. The electric-type meows pathetically after falling over a third time and decides to give up on his crunch attack. Thankfully, he's able to put up a protect, which doesn't require any actual movement--but as before, his defense is never tested. Biirup has quieted down as well, trying simply to relax and gather his wits.

After a few seconds of peace and quiet, the chinchou's ready to try another attack. And this time it works; electricity fizzes around the bulbs on his antennae for a moment, and then Biirup blasts a dense net of electrical pulses in all directions. Shinx grunts when the shock wave hits him, but isn't badly hurt; indeed, the attack appears to snap him out of his own funk. The electric-type jumps to his feet, then pounces on Biirup and sinks his teeth deep into the chinchou's rubbery skin.

*I liek Squirtles (OOOO)*

Biirup (M) <Volt Absorb>
Health: 88%
Energy: 95%
Chills: 1/10
Used: Soak (failed) ~ Chill ~ Shock Wave
- A bit dizzy, but otherwise okay. Surrounded by an aqua ring. Confused (moderate). -1 Attack, -1 Defense

*MWPuppire (OOOO)*

Shinx (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 76%
Energy: 85%
Chills: 0/10
Used: Crunch (failed) ~ Protect (failed) ~ Crunch
- Frustrated. Confused (mild).

*Final Notes*
- Squirtles first next round.



Spoiler: calcs



Biirup's command: soak
!confusion check: 50%
Roll: 8
!hurts self
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage:
Pow 40 -> base 4% - 1% boost = 3% damage self
!leaves aqua ring: 50%
Roll: 13
no effect

Shinx's command: crunch
!confusion check: 30%
Roll: 4
!hurts self
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage:
Pow 40 -> base 4% + 2% stat = 6% damage self

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action One Results --

Biirup
96
87

Shinx
82
90

-- Begin Action Two --

Shinx's command: protect
!confusion check: 30%
Roll: 15
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Biirup's command: chill
!confusion check: 50%
Roll: 18
Energy: +10%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Two Results --

Biirup
97
97

Shinx
82
89

-- Begin Action Three --

Biirup's command: shock wave
!confusion check: 35%
Roll: 15
Energy:
Base 3% - 1% STAB = 2% energy
Acc: n/a
		HIT!
!crit roll: 15
no crit
Damage:
Pow 60 -> base 6% + 1.5% STAB + 2% stat * 0.66 = 6% damage

Shinx's command: crunch
!confusion check: 20%
Roll: 13
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 19
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% stat = 10% damage
!extra effect: defdown (20%)
Roll: 17
!defdown

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Three Results --

Biirup
88
95

Shinx
76
85


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 31, 2017)

Sorry for taking so long!

This is not ideal, but it's not terrible either. Try Soak again this round; if it works, follow with a nice Thunderbolt, if not a Signal Beam. End with a big Discharge! If they're unhittable for any reason besides a substitute, use Mimic, or if you've already used Mimic, Mist.

*Soak~Thunderbolt/Signal Beam/Mimic~Discharge/Mimic/Mist*


----------



## MWPuppire (Jan 2, 2018)

*Protect~Night Slash~Crunch*


----------



## Negrek (Jan 11, 2018)

*Round Three*​
*I liek Squirtles (OOOO)*

Biirup (M) <Volt Absorb>
Health: 88%
Energy: 95%
Chills: 1/10
Commands: Soak ~ Thunderbolt / Signal Beam / Mimic ~ Discharge / Mimic / Mist
- A bit dizzy, but otherwise okay. Surrounded by an aqua ring. Confused (moderate). -1 Attack, -1 Defense

*MWPuppire (OOOO)*

Shinx (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 76%
Energy: 85%
Chills: 0/10
Commands: Protect ~ Night Slash ~ Crunch 
- Frustrated. Confused (mild).

Biirup squints, his antennae flashing on and off erratically. He needs to concentrate. He's not going to mess it up this time. He's going to use _soak_ and it's going to _work_ and then he'll finally be able to zap Shinx properly. The chinchou waits for a spell of dizziness to pass, inhales deeply, spits out a respectable burst of water--only to yell in frustration when it splashes harmlessly against the energy barrier Shinx has set up.

Grumbling to himself, Biirup swings his antennae back and forth, gathering bug energy even before Shinx lets his protect fall. The chinchou's antennae flash red, then blue, then fire intertwining beams of energy straight at Shinx, hitting him square in the face. Shinx hisses, but aside from hurt all the signal beam does is help him clear his head. He pounces on Biirup a second later, clawing at the chinchou with desperate anger, shadows rippling from his claws. The chinchou responds by shocking Shinx point-blank, but Shinx merely stiffens for a second, then shakes the attack off. It's not like he's going to get paralyzed.

Shinx bites down hard with another crunch attack, and Biirup grunts. This close-quarter fighting is getting pretty brutal--no doubt exactly as the creator of The Oubliette intended.

*I liek Squirtles (OOOO)*

Biirup (M) <Volt Absorb>
Health: 88%
Energy: 95%
Chills: 1/10
Used: Soak (failed) ~ Signal Beam ~ Discharge
- Annoyed. Surrounded by an aqua ring. -1 Attack, -1 Defense

*MWPuppire (OOOO)*

Shinx (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 76%
Energy: 85%
Chills: 0/10
Used: Protect ~ Night Slash ~ Crunch 
- Feeling a little better.

*Final Notes*
- MWPuppire next



Spoiler: calcs



Shinx's command: protect
!confusion check: 15%
Roll: 17
Energy:
Base 2% + 1% attack = 3%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Biirup's command: soak
!confusion check: 20%
Roll: 9
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Three Results --

Biirup
89
91

Shinx
76
82

-- Begin Action Two --

Biirup's command: signal beam
!confusion check: 15%
Roll: 18
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 19
no crit
Damage:
Pow 75 -> base 7.5% - 2% stat = 5% damage
!extra effect: confuse (10%)
Roll: 12
no effect

Shinx's command: night slash
!confusion check: 10%
Roll: 4
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 16
no crit
Damage:
Pow 70 -> base 7% + 2% stat + 1% boost = 10% damage

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Three Results --

Biirup
80
87

Shinx
71
78

-- Begin Action Three --

Biirup's command: discharge
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 7
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% STAB + 2% stat * 0.66 = 8% damage

Shinx's command: crunch
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 9
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% stat + 1% boost = 11% damage
!extra effect: defdown (20%)
Roll: 13
!no effect

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Three Results --

Biirup
69
83

Shinx
63
74


----------



## MWPuppire (Jan 11, 2018)

*Substitute~Double Team~Crunch*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 18, 2018)

Finally, you can Soak with impunity! Two Discharges after that then, Biirup; if the Soak did not go through again, swap that last one out for a Sucker Punch. 

*Soak~Discharge~Dischage/Sucker Punch*


----------



## MWPuppire (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh, and, as far as specifications are concerned, 4 clones for Double Team and 10% health in Substitute, assuming I'm doing this right, of course.


----------



## Negrek (Jan 28, 2018)

*Round Four*​
*I liek Squirtles (OOOO)*

Biirup (M) <Volt Absorb>
Health: 88%
Energy: 95%
Chills: 1/10
Commands: Soak ~ Discharge ~ Dischage / Sucker Punch
- Annoyed. Surrounded by an aqua ring. -1 Attack, -1 Defense

*MWPuppire (OOOO)*

Shinx (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 76%
Energy: 85%
Chills: 0/10
Commands: Substitute (10%) ~ Double Team (4 clones) ~ Crunch
- Feeling a little better.

Shinx doesn't seem inclined to let go, so Biirup's forced to blast the electric-type with water until he finally lets go. Shinx reels back, snarling and spitting water, utterly drenched. He can't go far, though, before he bangs into the far wall. There isn't exactly a lot of room for the substitute he's planning to make, but he's just going to have to make do. Shinx leans forward, working a bit harder than usual to generate sparks in his waterlogged fur, and unloads a blast of electricity at the space between him and Biirup. Unlike normal electricity, the web of crackling light doesn't jump immediately into the stone, but lingers instead, twisting and bending back on itself until it forms the rough shape of a shinx, sparking and glowing too brightly to look at directly.

Biirup charges his own electricity, his antennae sparkling, and lets off a discharge attack that scorches walls, floor, and ceiling alike in the cramped Oubliette. Shinx is only safe because his substitute blocks the blow, exploding with a snarl of clashing electrical fields. The (former) electric-type blinks at the small scorch mark it left behind. He definitely wasn't expecting the substitute to go down that easily--to electricity, no less. Something isn't right here.

Worse yet, he's supposed to use double team, but the cramped confines of the Oubliette leave him no space at all to build up the kind of speed that usually requires. Shinx does his best, bounding back and forth between two walls as far as he can get for Biirup, but can produce no more than a single blurry clone. It ends up not mattering; Biirup again fills the tiny room with electricity, so Shinx and his clone alike are struck by rippling lightning. Shinx yowls, surprised and in considerable pain. It's just electricity! Why does it _hurt_ so much?

Shinx bows his head, shivering with pain as the attack courses through him, then snarls and leaps on Biirup again, taking out his frustration on the chinchou by taking a prodigious bite out of him. Biirup yells and smacks Shinx with his antennae until his opponent finally lets go, but the bleeding wound his crunch attack left behind is sure to keep stinging for a while.

*I liek Squirtles (OOOO)*

Biirup (M) <Volt Absorb>
Health: 80%
Energy: 83%
Chills: 1/10
Commands: Soak ~ Discharge ~ Dischage / Sucker Punch
- Stung, but mostly okay. Surrounded by an aqua ring. -1 Attack, -2 Defense

*MWPuppire (OOOO)*

Shinx (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 48%
Energy: 75%
Chills: 0/10
Used: Substitute (10%) ~ Double Team (1 clone) ~ Crunch
- Angry and in pain. Soaked (water-type).

*Final Notes*
- Per the arena description, there isn't sufficient room to use a proper double team attack. Shinx made one clone.
- ILS next.



Spoiler: calcs



Biirup's command: soak
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: becomes water-type

Shinx's command: substitute (10%)
Energy:
Base 5%
Acc: n/a
Damage: 10% self
!extra effect: substitute created (10%)

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Three Results --

Biirup
89
91

Shinx
66
80
sub: 10%

-- Begin Action Two --

Biirup's command: discharge
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 16
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% STAB + 2% stat * 1.5 = 18%
!substitute broken

Shinx's command: double team
Energy:
Base 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: clones created x1

-- End of Action Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Two Results --

Biirup
90
87

Shinx
66
79

-- Begin Action Three --

Biirup's command: discharge
Energy:
Base 5% - 1% STAB = 4% energy
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 15
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% STAB + 2% stat * 1.5 = 18%
!extra effect: prz (30%)
Roll: 4
no effect

Shinx's command: crunch
Energy:
Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 7
no crit
Damage:
Pow 80 -> base 8% + 2% stat + 1% boost = 11% damage
!extra effect: defdown (20%)
Roll: 19
!defdown

-- End of Round Damages --

Biirup: +1% aqua ring

-- Action Three Results --

Biirup
80
83

Shinx
48
75


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 28, 2018)

Great job! Let's keep it up.

Do a bunch of Thunderbolts. If they're Protecting, Charge.

*Thunderbolt/Charge x3*


----------



## MWPuppire (Jan 29, 2018)

This is... a rather rough spot.
I was mostly just hoping that I'd win with my low DQ time getting the other player disqualified quickly, but, that's failed so far.
Well, I guess I'll just roll with my best plan:
*Protect~Substitute~Roar*


----------

